
Scientists Study Atmosphere of Venus Through Transit Images - taylorwc
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/scientists-study-venus-atmosphere-through-transit
======
dalke
This is from the transit that took place on June 5, 2012. (I write this
because I thought this report concerned a _new_ transit; measured perhaps from
some space probe.)

